# are PM not working??



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi There,

Twice I've tried to send a PM to someone and when I send it there is no record in my sent items.

is this not working or am I a computer ditz


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you have to either change your settings to get a copy or click the copy field when you send


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

ive sent a PM a couiple times before and they kept a copy automatically. this is so odd


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovemybabies said:


> ive sent a PM a couiple times before and they kept a copy automatically. this is so odd


mustve had your setting reset or something? I never had copies unless I click the field


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to the last option under "messaging"


----------



## Always_Sunny (Jan 31, 2012)

Oops I just sent Chris H a double message because of this. Good to know, and my apologies Chris


----------

